# Recommendations for women's hairdressers in Bristol



## Geri (Jan 4, 2008)

The unthinkable has happened - my hairdresser, Amanda, has left Cuts & Curls and I am completely stuck about where to get my hair cut.

I don't trust anyone but her, and not only that, she only charged me £10.

I could go to the same place and try a different hairdresser - although it is a bit of a trek, to Lodge Causeway, or I could try someone completely new.

Where does everyone else go?


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a few friends who us this mobile guy that comes to your house, and think he is fantastic! One of my friends went to Toni and guy and macdaddies and aquite a few of the trendy hairdressers in Bris and only rates this guy he charges £15 If you are interested let me know and I will get the number for you


----------



## Geri (Jan 4, 2008)

Ooh, yes please


----------



## astral (Jan 4, 2008)

I use SK109, it's on Coldharbour Road.  Abby cuts my hair and she's fab.  I think the cut costs around £30, which is more than you used to pay, but they do give you free gin and tonic while they're doing it.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 4, 2008)

Mrs Eejit recommends Recreate near the Arches on Glos Road - £15 for cut only.


----------



## Geri (Jan 5, 2008)

Coldharbour Road is Redland, isn't it? Bit tricky for me to get though, Gloucester Road is do-able though as I could combine it with visits to friends who live there. When I had very short hair, I used to go the Arches, which is a men's barber and they would shave it for me.  

I quite like the sound of the home hairdresser though, as I don't like having it blowdried and that would save walking around with wet crappy looking hair.


----------



## astral (Jan 6, 2008)

Geri said:
			
		

> Coldharbour Road is Redland, isn't it? Bit tricky for me to get though, Gloucester Road is do-able though as I could combine it with visits to friends who live there.



Yes, but it's very walkable from Gloucester Road, just up Cranbrook Road.


----------



## Geri (Jan 6, 2008)

That's miles!

I think I am going to get it done in BHS.


----------



## astral (Jan 6, 2008)

Geri said:
			
		

> That's miles!
> 
> I think I am going to get it done in BHS.



No it's not.  You big girl's blouse


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 6, 2008)

I have just texted my mate for the number of the home hairdressers.


----------



## butterfly child (Jan 10, 2008)

Geri said:
			
		

> Coldharbour Road is Redland, isn't it? Bit tricky for me to get though, Gloucester Road is do-able though as I could combine it with visits to friends who live there. When I had very short hair, I used to go the Arches, which is a men's barber and they would shave it for me.
> 
> I quite like the sound of the home hairdresser though, as I don't like having it blowdried and that would save walking around with wet crappy looking hair.



You wouldn't like my hairdresser then, he wouldn't do you unless you had a blowdry. It enables him to finish it, it aint finished in his eyes if it's still wet..


----------



## Geri (Jan 11, 2008)

I've had it done now  I have a shortish, funky bob. 

I got so many compliments at work, my head swelled to twice it's size!


----------

